# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  веер из павлиньих перьев

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Простой такой вопрос... На днях я говорил с представителем одного из Матхов, который мне сказал, что веер из павлиньих перьев Его Милостям Гаура-Нитай не предлагается; может предлагаться только Божествам Кришны. Сам он узнал об этом только два года назад, хотя практикует сознание Кришны около 30 лет. Так ли это? Есть ли ссылки на Писания, которые подтверждают необходимость данного предложения?

PS: Если эта тема уже поднималась, дайте мне ссылку на источник. Спасибо.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Никогда такого не слышал. В нашем храме (Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисута Мандир в Москве) и в Маяпуре на алтаре Панча-таттвы _вьяджана_ (веер из павлиньих перьев) ПРЕДЛАГАЕТСЯ. Фильтруйте инфу от товарищей из Матхов.  :mig:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

зимой не предлагают

----------


## Лена

> зимой не предлагают


а в России все время зима

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

точно,вчера в зимней куртке ходила

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Вопрос не в зиме... Это известные детали. Вопрос, в том, что перо павлина - это настроение Кришны.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ЧЧ Ади. 4 .55-57

радха кришна-пранайа-викритир хладини шактир асмад
экатманав апи бхуви пура деха-бхедам гатау тау
чаитанйакхйам пракатам адхуна тад-двайам чаикйам аптам
радха-бхава-дйути-сувалитам науми кришна-сварупам

радха — Шримати Радхарани; кришна — к Господу Кришне; пранайа — любви; викритих — видоизменение; хладини шактих — энергия наслаждения; асмат — поэтому; эка-атманау — едины по Своей сущности; апи — хотя; бхуви — на земле; пура — испокон веков; деха-бхедам — разное обличье; гатау — принявшие; тау — Они; чаитанйа-акхйам — называемому Чайтаньей; пракатам — явленному; адхуна — сейчас; тат- двайам — тем двоим; ча — и; аикйам — единство; аптам — обретшим; радха — Шримати Радхарани; бхава — умонастроением; дйути — сиянием; сувалитам — украшенному; науми — выражаю почтение; кришна- сварупам — неотличному от Кришны.

Любовные отношения Шри Радхи и Кришны абсолютно духовны и представляют собой проявление внутренней энергии Господа — энергии наслаждения. Хотя Радха и Кришна по Своей сути одно целое, Они навечно предстали в двух образах. Теперь эти божественные личности воссоединились в образе Шри Кришны Чайтаньи. Я склоняюсь перед Ним, ибо Он — Сам Кришна, который проникся настроением Шримати Радхарани и обрел цвет Ее тела.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это стих из дневниковых записей Шрилы Сварупы Дамодары Госвами. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» он цитируется пятым в ряду четырнадцати вводных стихов.

ТЕКСТ 56

радха-кришна эка атма, дуи деха дхари'
анйонйе виласе раса асвадана кари'

радха-кришна — Радха и Кришна; эка — одна; атма — личность; дуи — два; деха — тела; дхари' — приняв; анйонйе — друг в друге; виласе — наслаждаются; раса — вкусы любви; асвадана кари' — испробовав.

Радха и Кришна — единое целое, но Они предстают в двух телах. Так Они наслаждаются друг другом, вкушая расы любви.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Трансцендентные Радха и Кришна представляют загадку для материалистов. В приведенном стихе из дневника Шрилы Сварупы Дамодары Госвами кратко описывается положение Радхи и Кришны, но проникнуть в Их тайну возможно лишь благодаря глубокому духовному прозрению. Одна личность наслаждается в двух образах. Шри Кришна — источник энергии, а Шримати Радхарани — Сама энергия, внутренняя энергия Кришны. Согласно философии веданты, между энергией и ее источником нет разницы, они едины. Их невозможно разделить, как невозможно отделить тепло от огня.

Природу Абсолюта невозможно постичь с позиций относительного бытия. Обладая относительным знанием, крайне трудно понять единство энергии и ее источника. Подобные тонкости в вопросах духовного знания раскрываются только с позиций учения о непостижимом единстве и различии, которое дал миру Господь Чайтанья.

Радхарани — это внутренняя энергия Шри Кришны, которая бесконечно приумножает Его наслаждение. Имперсоналисты не в состоянии понять эту истину без помощи преданного маха-бхагаваты. Само имя «Радха» говорит о том, что Шримати Радхарани извечно является главной героиней, от которой зависит наслаждение Шри Кришны. Поэтому Она помогает живым существам донести их служение до Шри Кришны. Соответственно, преданные Вриндавана, стремясь обрести благосклонность Шри Кришны, в первую очередь ищут милости Шримати Радхарани.

Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху приходит к падшим душам железного века, чтобы открыть им высшую истину духовных отношений с Богом. Поэтому Он ведет Себя не как Бог, а как внутренняя энергия Бога, или, точнее, та ее часть, что дарует наслаждение (хладини-шакти).

Абсолютная Личность Бога, Шри Кришна, — это всемогущее олицетворение духовного бытия, знания и блаженства, выраженных во всей полноте. Внутренняя энергия Господа проявляется прежде всего как сат, бытие. Иными словами, с помощью этого ее проявления Господь неизменно увеличивает сферу бытия. Та же внутренняя энергия проявляется как всеобдемлющее знание, и в этом случае ее называют чит, или самвит. Благодаря ей Господь предстает в различных божественных образах. И наконец, когда внутренняя энергия становится для Господа источником наслаждения, ее именуют хладини, трансцендентной энергией блаженства. Так внутренняя энергия Господа проявляется в виде трех божественных энергий.

ТЕКСТ 57

сеи дуи эка эбе чаитанйа госани
раса асвадите донхе хаила эка-тхани

сеи — эти; дуи — двое; эка — один; эбе — сейчас; чаитанйа госани — Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху; раса — расу; асвадите — ощутить; донхе — двое; хаила — стали; эка-тхани — одно тело.

Теперь же, чтобы насладиться расой, Они предстали в одном облике — как Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ади (2.22):

сеита говинда сакшач чаитанйа госани
джива нистарите аичхе дайалу ара наи

Именно этот Говинда принял теперь облик Чайтаньи Гошани. Нет более милостивого Господа, который так щедро даровал бы освобождение падшим душам.




Ади (2.9):

`нанда-сута' бали' йанре бхагавате гаи
сеи кришна аватирна чаитанйа-госани

Тот, кого «Шримад-Бхагаватам» называет сыном Махараджи Нанды, нисшел на землю в облике Господа Чайтаньи.




Чайтанья Бхагавата

sri-krsna-caitanya radha-krsna nahe anya

Пословный перевод
sri-krsna caitanya - Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху; radha-krsna - объединенная форма Радхи и Кришны; nahe anya - ни кто иной как.

Перевод:
Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху - это ни кто иной как объединенная форма Шри Шри Радхи и Кришны.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Вопрос не в зиме... Это известные детали. Вопрос, в том, что перо павлина - это настроение Кришны.


одно дело - павлинье перо в волосах Шри Кришны Расика-шекхары, который наслаждается раса-лилой с гопи по ночам, и совсем другое - павлиний веер, который предлагается Господу Шри Гауранге как подношение нашего служения в жару. даже Шрила Прабхупада позволял себя омахивать веером, когда было сильно жарко.
а вот украшать тюрбаны и короны Шри Чайтаньи и Шри Нитьянанды павлиньими перьями таки да, не рекомендуется.
но от себя я бы добавила (можете считать это моими спекуляциями) что если вы медитируется на Шри Гаурангу и Нитая в Их настроении слуг Господа - тогда перья павлина таки да, не надо, но если вы медитируете на Них как на вриндаванских принцев, возлюбленых сыновей царя пастухов Нанды Махараджа - тогда да, я бы украсила Их павлиньими перьями, особенно на день явления Шри Баларама-джи и на Джанмаштами.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Мои Божества живут аскетичной путешествующей жизнью, как когда-то Господь Чайтанья и Нитьянанда путешествовали по Индии.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

и что, Они поэтой причине перестали быть Верховными Божественными личностями, правила поклонения которым описаны в Панчаратра-прадипе и других шастрах?  :mig:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Нет, вопрос был не в том, являются ли Они Верховными Божественными личностями или нет. Был вопрос, в каком настроении я Им поклоняюсь. Я пояснил, что Они для меня не вриндаванские принцы, а путешествующие проповедники славы святого имени.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

ок, проповедники, нет проблем. и что будет делать преданный слуга проповедников, если Им вдруг станет жарко? цитатами Их омахивать? и рассказывать Им, что раз Они такие аскетичные, то пусть потеют и терпят?
хороший такой слуга, вумный, начитанный  :smilies:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Ой, вы так на комплименты расщедрились...  :sorry:  Кто бы так Кришну прославлял? У меня чамара есть...  :yazik:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

на комплименты не обижайтесь, это я за ваших Божеств распереживалась, что вы Им веер жадничаете  :smilies:  как-то странно немного... чамару прихватили значит в поход, а веер уже чемодан жмёт  :smilies:  
 Господа нашего я прославляю по силе возможностей, не волнуйтесь, тем более это ни в коей мере не касается нашего с вами разговора. хотя как знать  :mig: 
надеюсь, что вы уже наконец-то таки разобрались с проблемой и желаю вам всего самого наилучшего (и немножечко больше чувства юмора  :mig:  )   :buket:

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Если у вас нет веера,то можете слегка смочить чамару,стряхнуть с нее воду и омахивать Божеств.Эффект будет, как от веера(прохладный ветерок)
Слышал от Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами в Алмате.
А про веер,чудесные измышления. :superstition:

----------

